

Measure earth’s rotation with PlayStation Move - ztan
http://hackaday.com/2011/02/19/measure-earths-rotation-with-playstation-move/

======
th0ma5
This is an amazing example of the sheer deluge in data. Is this because we
just have an excess in CPU and storage?

